# o1 visa but wanting to coach kids soccer for money??



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there,

I am in the process of getting a 3 year 01 visa, now i also teach kids soccer, now to make money while im over in california, would i be able to teach kids there with this visa??? Or would i have to apply for a seperate one?? Is this even valid having 2 visas for two different jobs??? As i dont want to be just another actor waiting tables while im waititng for a job to come up!!!!

Please help would be much appreciated!!! Oh and if anyone knows of any soccer schools or jobs around this area that too is much appreciated!!!!

cheers


----------

